# Got up at 4:00 this morning.....



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

....to get a good seat for watching (and recording with a drone) this:


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2015)

VERY cool!  I have got to get me one of those!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow! Really neat. Don't drones fly? How did you keep it so steady?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2015)

The camera is designed to counteract any movement of the drone.  Any minor movement that might show up is edited in post.


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 7, 2015)

Really cool stuff. 

One day I want to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2015)

Man your town is just falling apart


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 7, 2015)

That was worth a look!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jan 6, 2016)

Great job man looks like fun


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 19, 2016)

What drone / camera / rig did you use? I'm looking into building my own!! Lots to learn!


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2016)

BrightByNature said:


> What drone / camera / rig did you use? I'm looking into building my own!! Lots to learn!



I used a Phantom 2 Vision +, which I have since sold to fund a Phantom 3 Professional.

P2V+s are still available.  Sometimes you'll see a NOS one, but most will be used.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

I love watching those controlled implosions.  Great job with the drone.  Thing is, around Kentucky, if your drone accidently wanders over your neighbors property, even a little bit, it'll probably be taken out with a Goose gun..
J.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

jbylake said:


> I love watching those controlled implosions.  Great job with the drone.  Thing is, around Kentucky, if your drone accidently wanders over your neighbors property, even a little bit, it'll probably be taken out with a Goose gun..
> J.



Too bad that judge in Kentucky has never heard of _federal _laws.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, in the "United State of Kentucky" laws are a little different down here....like... "he needed a good killin" is a valid defense around here. 

J.


----------

